# Bubble gum machines



## goodman1966 (Oct 24, 2013)

Not really unexpected for me. I knew I had them, but my 16 yr old daughter is starting to appreciate older things. You know like dad, bottles and such so I dragged this out and she helped take them apart and clean them up. They are from the late 70's or early 80's. I say that because of the only label says. The paint on this product conforms to federal regulations regarding lead content. Yes they are made in Taiwan but she likes them and that's all that matters.


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 24, 2013)

2


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 24, 2013)

Label


----------



## epackage (Oct 24, 2013)

Gotta go buy yourself some gumballs now...


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 24, 2013)

Think I will fill one with gum balls. The other will be filled with marbles. So now I have an excuse to hit all the yard sales and flea markets I see. "Evil Laugh" HAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## LC (Oct 25, 2013)

Those are neat , have always liked the old gumball machines , had five of them from the fifties at one time as well as a couple like the ones displayed . Sold them all some years back , wish I had kept a couple of the old ones to put my old marbles in , they are great for displaying marbles .


----------



## reach44 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Bubble gum machines*

Neat


----------

